
After Florida School Shooting, Russian ‘Bot’ Army Pounced - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/19/technology/russian-bots-school-shooting.html
======
anonnyj
Keep your eye out for how kneejerk news outlets are crying “Russian bots”.

------
sevenfive
I still fear the potential censorship response to these russian bots a lot
more than the bots themselves. After a few more years of these articles, who
knows what people will sign off on?

